# Scioto River Record



## Rainer Wolf

Hi everyone, went downtown monday, to the scioto, thought bassfishing would be lights out, but, it was tough. Launched at 10:30am. At lunchtime...noonish...casted a Rat-L-trap for about the 100th time, and it took off. Thought it was a carp or catfish. never came to the surface. pulled the boat around for several minutes. Then i gotta look at her and thought "holy! that aint no carp or cat!!!" netted her and "what the?" It's a hybrid striper i believe. Close to the state record!!! mine was 30inches. Knowing she could be a potential record, i threw her back anyway. Here she is.


----------



## acklac7

No frickin way! North of Greenlawn to boot! NICE FISH! "Rumor" has it these guys were coming from a Golf Course pond up north near the Scioto, I guess some guys had been catching them then (illegally) re-stocking them into the Scioto. This isnt the first big-boy to be caught...But is the biggest I have seen by far!:B Still hoping that the 08'(?) Griggs/Oshay stocking churns out some monsters in a few years, I think alot of people are catching them and mistakenly ID'ing them for white bass...That should all change here in the next couple years!!


----------



## fishknife

Great fish. Congrats.


----------



## Fishin Chick

wow that fish is huge!!! nice job you'll have to catch her again and get that record next year


----------



## Mushijobah

HOLY FREAKIN CRAP! That's awesome! Sweet pic too! Totally jealous 



Ack. Saw what I believe was a 17" hybrid caught at Osh the other week.


----------



## Rainer Wolf

Aflac, you are one smart cookie....you need to post your phone number on here so we can all have it handy in case we get on "who wants to be a millionare" or "cash cab" and need a life line.
I also did get sum bass monday...one nice one had bright yellow colorations(big word 4 me) on its fins..


----------



## skycruiser

that's freakin awesome man. excellent catch!


----------



## Rainer Wolf

you can see how i'm kinda strugglin' to hold that fish in the bottom pic...fish have shoulders


----------



## MDBuckeye

Dude that's an awesome fish. I used to live in Maryland and fish for true Stripers there. That fish would be a sure keeper there for a pure strain. Very nice work!


----------



## knightwinder

Rainer Wolf said:


> you can see how i'm kinda strugglin' to hold that fish in the bottom pic...fish have shoulders


Nice day for you and you even through her back. You got my respect. Circle that day on the calender.


----------



## lacdown

sweet fish!! i'm gonna have to sneak down there during lunch breaks.


----------



## Rainer Wolf

acklac...not aflac...lol..i actually called you aflac. mercy! sorry brother. i dont think therefore i'm not.


----------



## acklac7

"wack wack" LOL.

BTW "acklac7" used to be my license plate for my Cadil_lac_ that I had for like forever. "ack" is the first 3 letters of my last name. You can actually find me on any number of forums under acklac7..Google it, almost scary lol.


----------



## thigpend6

Awesome Catch man!!


----------



## kmb411

Wow, great fish....es!


----------



## jiggerman

great fish


----------



## pulpfish1

Nice! What a beast.


----------



## SeaRayder

Wow...that looks like the stripers I catch on the Wii "The Strike" in the winter time. Nice job. Looks like Mike Iaconelli on "City Limits". Thanks for posting. I've launched from Whittier and gone to the Main Street Bridge. Is this pic north or south of Broad St? Looks like north.


----------



## RIVERRUNT

Now thats a slob!!!!!!!I think i hooked her twin sister last week south of town and she broke me off in a blown down tree.Little bit of everything in the old scioto.


----------



## quadfisher

are you standing on a dock or from a boat? does anybody know if i can get my wheelchair onto it? those are some good lucking fish!


----------



## quadfisher

quadfisher said:


> are you standing on a dock or from a boat? does anybody know if i can get my wheelchair onto it? those are some good lucking fish!


oops i missed where you had said "pulled your boat around" but still it looks like a dock in your one picture.


----------



## Gottagofishn

Beautiful fish!..... Being honest I would rather it was me in that picture but nice fish none the less....


----------



## fallen513

That's an outstanding fish, but quite a distance from the state record.

Your fish looks to be shy of 10 lbs, while the record is nearly 18 lbs. 

Regardless, that is one hell of a fish & my favorite species to target. 








Well done! What part of the state were you in when you caught her?


----------



## fallen513

I'm guessing that's Columbus in the background.





Nice!


----------



## Rainer Wolf

we were fishin that dock, from the boat. fish was north of broad. as for wheelchair access, theres bike paths up & down both sides downthere, i'd say check it out one day. It's a great pool full of all kinds of fish. Didnt weigh her, but believe her to be 15lbs. ohio record's 32inches, mine was 30". it is in columbus. Ike'll be there for sure one day.


----------



## fallen513

32" 9 lbs.


----------



## fallen513

Not trying to diminish your fish, it is an amazing catch. 


Here is a 15 lbr for reference... 31".


----------



## MDBuckeye

The state record was a Spring fish therefore was probably full of eggs.
The fish you have is an awesome but fallen is pretty close. Here is a chart I found for striped bass and length to weight averages.


----------



## ski

I smell B-. No pictures, no proof. Didn't happen.
O wait a minute. I guess there is a pic!!! Awesome catch!!

ski


----------



## Smead

quadfisher said:


> are you standing on a dock or from a boat? does anybody know if i can get my wheelchair onto it? those are some good lucking fish!


That's North Bank Park at Long Street and Neil Avenue...it appears doable for a wheelchair. Parking is on the street however and some times they restrict spaces real close for people renting the pavilion.

You can also travel down the bikepath to Batelle Riverfront Park where the Santa Maria is at...this park is also accessible from Marconi Blvd...there's actually a handicap street parking space on Marconi near the intersection with Broad Street. There is a ramp from the sidewalk down to the park.

Check out Bing Maps and ensure you can do street level views, you might have to ad some software they provide. With the upgrades, the birdseye view has also been upgraded.

Other WC accessible spots in the are are along Washington Blvd and to the east of Veteran's Memorial...with parking in the COSI lot across Broad Street and some spaces along Washington.

Also, PM enroute.


----------



## streamstalker

Great fish. Great pics. Great job on putting them back. 

I'll bet if you sent those pics to Versus, they'd look seriously at putting you on City Limits Fishing with Mike Iaconelli.

Fishing Redhawk has posted his share of big ones from that area too.


----------



## JamesT

Ahhhh yes, the hybrid striper pond up north....the one they water the GC with. 

Congrats!!!!


----------



## quadfisher

Rainer Wolf said:


> we were fishin that dock, from the boat. fish was north of broad. as for wheelchair access, theres bike paths up & down both sides downthere, i'd say check it out one day. It's a great pool full of all kinds of fish. Didnt weigh her, but believe her to be 15lbs. ohio record's 32inches, mine was 30". it is in columbus. Ike'll be there for sure one day.


thanks i'll roll down there!


----------



## quadfisher

Smead said:


> That's North Bank Park at Long Street and Neil Avenue...it appears doable for a wheelchair. Parking is on the street however and some times they restrict spaces real close for people renting the pavilion.
> 
> You can also travel down the bikepath to Batelle Riverfront Park where the Santa Maria is at...this park is also accessible from Marconi Blvd...there's actually a handicap street parking space on Marconi near the intersection with Broad Street. There is a ramp from the sidewalk down to the park.
> 
> Check out Bing Maps and ensure you can do street level views, you might have to ad some software they provide. With the upgrades, the birdseye view has also been upgraded.
> 
> Other WC accessible spots in the are are along Washington Blvd and to the east of Veteran's Memorial...with parking in the COSI lot across Broad Street and some spaces along Washington.
> 
> Also, PM enroute.


i got you PM thanks again for the info! this is why the OGF members are the best. always willing to help out!


----------



## Smead

Glad to assist!

BTW...I thought that Antrim had a handicap accessible area and they do...on the west side:

http://www.dnr.state.oh.us/Home/FishingSubhomePage/LakeMapLandingPage/AntrimLakeFishingMap/tabid/21525/Default.aspx


----------



## GarryS

Very nice catch Rainer..... I've fished that down there.... alot of fun...... been years tho..... Keep the pic's coming.... I'm sure they will be more from you......

GarryS


----------



## ShakeDown

Rainer...SICK catch man! If there were only more of em in that river...nothin fights like those bastards.


----------



## fallen513

Are there a bunch of locations this fish could have migrated from? Or is it almost certainly from the golf course or wherever?


----------



## acklac7

fallen513 said:


> Are there a bunch of locations this fish could have migrated from? Or is it almost certainly from the golf course or wherever?


It came from the Golf Course. Greenlawn is the last Dam on the Scioto and it is just a tad bit _south_ of where the fish was caught. It is considered impassable except for extreme high water situations (50 year floods etc). Several Hybrids are taken from there (greenlawn) every year. It's extremely rare to find them above the Dam but it happens every-so-often, usually they're bigguns.


----------



## fallen513

acklac7 said:


> It came from the Golf Course. Greenlawn is the last Dam on the Scioto and it is just a tad bit _south_ of where the fish was caught. It is considered impassable except for extreme high water situations (50 year floods etc). Several Hybrids are taken from there (greenlawn) every year. It's extremely rare to find them above the Dam but it happens every-so-often, usually they're bigguns.


Awesome. I am a striper/hybrid nut. They are virtually all I fish for, on the fly.

I'm happy to hear that there are some that far north for others to enjoy!


----------



## fallen513

So people are phantom stocking? Or are there high water events and the golf course lake overflows into the river?


----------



## quadfisher

Smead said:


> Glad to assist!
> 
> BTW...I thought that Antrim had a handicap accessible area and they do...on the west side:
> 
> http://www.dnr.state.oh.us/Home/FishingSubhomePage/LakeMapLandingPage/AntrimLakeFishingMap/tabid/21525/Default.aspx


thanks smead! i live on o.s.u campus & grew up in delaware so i know all about antrim. i've fished there quite a few times. the best spots are actually north of the dock.  it's a good place to go when they stock it with the big trout in the fall. i want to try that long dock up in the north end of hoover.


----------



## multi species angler

Beautiful Hybrid. Closer to 15 lbs than 10.


----------



## acklac7

fallen513 said:


> So people are phantom stocking? Or are there high water events and the golf course lake overflows into the river?


I believe it was people catching them then re-stocking into the Scioto. I could very well be wrong about that though. JamesT knows more then I do.


----------



## fallen513

multi species angler said:


> Beautiful Hybrid. Closer to 15 lbs than 10.


How big's this one?


----------



## multi species angler

What was the lenght? Fallen513


----------



## fallen513

multi species angler said:


> what was the lenght? Fallen513


.............31"..............


----------



## Bubbagon

Nice fishy, Rainer. Sweet deal!!

BTW, I'm a blast from your past. I'm buddies with Jim Johns and Eric Kramer. (Did I just admit that outloud? )


----------



## BrOnZeBaCk BuTcHeR

wow nice fish guys!


----------



## walleye24

Rainer,

Gotta luv the Scioto. You never know what might be on the other end of your line! Congrats! You will never forget that memory.


----------



## Smead

walleye24 said:


> Rainer,
> 
> Gotta luv the Scioto. You never know what might be on the other end of your line! Congrats! You will never forget that memory.


I'm expecting a dead hobo any day now.


----------



## multi species angler

Pictures usually don't do a fish justice. Your pic is a good example. That fish sure doesn't look close to 31". It also looks like we are comparing apples to oranges. The fish in your pic looks to be a striper. A 31" striper will usually weigh less than a 31" hybrid striper if both are healthy and eating good.. If your 31" fish is a hybrid it hasn't been eating very good. Here are some fish that I and fishing partners with me have caught. These are hybrid stripers. 25" 8 lbs, 25" 9 lbs, 26.5" 10lbs 28" 12lbs and 28.75" 12 lbs 15 oz. The fish in your pic doesn't look like it would way over 7 lbs or so.


----------



## fallen513

7 lbs. 










9 lbs. 












Awesome fish. Record? No.


----------



## multi species angler

I've been wrong before, and will be again I'm sure. All the Hybrids I listed were caught in rivers. I still think that a 31" fish that only weighs 9 lbs is most likely a striper or malnutritioned.


----------



## fallen513

I'm pretty passionate about hybrid striped bass. I also have caught plenty of striped bass. Knowing what the fish look like from handling a bunch of them lately, I can look at a fish & confidently tell from body shape which morone we're talking about. It gets difficult or impossible (without measuring anal rays or comparing tooth patches) to tell the difference between first & second year hybrids & white bass in some cases. 
Striped bass are shaped like torpedoes, even at bigger sizes...and never have the fat white bass forehead you see on the wipers. 










Hybrids are always squarish. The fish you're calling slender are very fat fish, all of them. Well fed, fat bellies, etc. I'm holding them all the same way and it does not distend their belly.


----------



## fallen513

I think what you'll find is that hybrids don't get much longer than 32 or 33" (edit: "often" ) , then they start filling out their bellies, followed by their width. 

This is evidenced by some 32" fish weighing 9 lbs & some 32" fish weighing 22 lbs, as seen here:


----------



## MassillonBuckeye

fallen513 said:


> I think what you'll find is that hybrids don't get much longer than 32 or 33" (edit: "often" ) , then they start filling out their bellies, followed by their width.
> 
> This is evidenced by some 32" fish weighing 9 lbs & some 32" fish weighing 22 lbs, as seen here:


So why do you even bother to debate like this. I agree with him that your first fish only looks 7ish. And I agree that last one looks all of 22. You proved the point precisely! And don't worry about the weight ITS A NICE FISH! Considering the OP didn't even post a weight, you mucked his thread all up! Make a "striper appreciation and weight" thread for all I care but cmon man! Every pic thread turns into a weigh in! Can mods post something in the rules and front page about this? LOL!  !# :B :B :B :B :B !


----------



## fallen513

MassillonBuckeye said:


> So why do you even bother to debate like this. I agree with him that your first fish only looks 7ish. And I agree that last one looks all of 22. You proved the point precisely! And don't worry about the weight ITS A NICE FISH! Considering the OP didn't even post a weight, you mucked his thread all up! Make a "striper appreciation and weight" thread for all I care but cmon man! Every pic thread turns into a weigh in! Can mods post something in the rules and front page about this? LOL!  !# :B :B :B :B :B !




It's not a record fish. It's not a Scioto River Record. There's no debate.


----------



## lacdown

dude, it doesn't matter! it's an awesome fish. we've enjoyed your novel-lengthed posts with pics of the awesome hybrids you catch on the gmr. let others have the same opportunity to enjoy this one.


----------



## acklac7

lacdown said:


> dude, it doesn't matter! \.


Thank you for saying what im sure alot of other memebers have wanted to say! It's not about the exact size of the fish! It's the about fact that by far it is the biggest Wiper I've ever seen out of the Scioto!


----------



## Buzzin

Every bit of 7-8 lbs. Extremely nice hybrid that I'm sure put up a great of a fight! I'm sure he will be 15lbs in a year or two that some one can catch from a wheelchair!


----------



## TightLine

It's a awesome fish! Thanks for posting! Sorry when something so good can happen to you everyone feels the need to dump on it.
Buzzin...maybe your being literal but you come across like an A$$.


----------



## Buzzin

TightLine said:


> It's a awesome fish! Thanks for posting! Sorry when something so good can happen to you everyone feels the need to dump on it.
> Buzzin...maybe your being literal but you come across like an A$$.


I am being as literal as it gets anyone lucky enough to hook up with a hybrids in for a trip! Any fish over 6 pounds is a beauty in my mind


----------



## mattjohnston

what a maniac!!!!who in tarnation, goes out on the scioto, in a crazy buckeye afro, and catches a trophy like that?? i hope ike sees this.


----------



## Rainer Wolf

fallen513, if you look at your pics, you'll notice the lines accross on your fish are broken up a tad....the fish your buddy has(15lbs) is a striper....diff fish..no breakage in the lines. they get 50+...mine/yours(9lber...nice fish) are hybrids. breakeage. i didnt weigh mine. but have weighed lotsa fish. everyone on this site who's weighed fish, knows it's a big time double digit fish.the fact that it came from the river is awesome b/c none that big have ever been documented. i promise there's never been a bigger hybrid stripper caught on scioto. and, i'm sure she was between 13-15lbs...Did i take her to the scales at Kroger? no....did i think to? yes....but threw her back. she's a monster,still there, bless her heart, a growing river record/monster


----------



## Rainer Wolf

bubagon, you tell those boys i love em and miss em(friends 4 life) and you and them will always have a reserved seat in my boat 4ever...thanks for havin the strength to admit what you admitted


----------



## fallen513

Rainer Wolf said:


> fallen513, if you look at your pics, you'll notice the lines accross on your fish are broken up a tad....the fish your buddy has(15lbs) is a striper....diff fish..no breakage in the lines. they get 50+...mine/yours(9lber...nice fish) are hybrids. breakeage. i didnt weigh mine. but have weighed lotsa fish. everyone on this site who's weighed fish, knows it's a big time double digit fish.the fact that it came from the river is awesome b/c none that big have ever been documented. i promise there's never been a bigger hybrid stripper caught on scioto. and, i'm sure she was between 13-15lbs...Did i take her to the scales at Kroger? no....did i think to? yes....but threw her back. she's a monster,still there, bless her heart, a growing river record/monster


Here's a striped bass with breakage in the lines. 










And a hybrid with no breakage.











The stripes mean nothing. 



> i promise there's never been a bigger hybrid stripper caught on scioto.



You're really talkin' out of your ass now, I'm outta here.


----------



## streamstalker

fallen513 said:


> I'm outta here.


Thank you.


----------



## Andrew S.

fallen's right about the stripes. I've caught hundreds of stripers with broken stripes from a boat floating in the ocean (on the east coast). The California stripers are even more prone to having broken stripes.

That photo of fallen's 31 incher next to his rod looks to me like a hybrid with very little doubt.


----------



## streamstalker

Andrew Stoehr said:


> fallen's right about the stripes. I've caught hundreds of stripers with broken stripes from a boat floating in the ocean.


That's not the point. What started as a thread about an awesome catch on that stretch of river deteriorated into another crappy fish ID/weight thread.

Should have just started another thread on hybrid vs. striper IDs rather than hijack a thread on an extremely notable local catch.


----------



## Rainer Wolf

I'm no striper expert, i'm sorry for acting like one at 3 in the morning. i do enjoy calling them strippers though. The fella with me in the boat(Travis) works with me, and we were jokingly talking about the boo boos we both incurred while handling her..."man, look what that stripper did to my finger..." and "if you could only see what that fat stripper did to my toe"...it actually started gossip among our female co-workers. lol

fallen513, i like that you get em on a fly rod, that's gotta be awesome, weight discrepency aside, i'll just keep it at a 30"...that being said, i'm happy to be in the 30 club with you...as it seems kinda like the 50club for musky or something


----------



## Andrew S.

streamstalker said:


> That's not the point. What started as a thread about an awesome catch on that stretch of river deteriorated into another crappy fish ID/weight thread.


Yes, I understand your point. But a) I happen to think threads about fish ID, size-to-lengths ratios are actually pretty interesting, not "crappy". But of course, that's just my opinion.

b) whether broken stripes tell you what sort of fish you're handling isn't the point if the thread is entirely about saying "Way to go!" on a nice catch, but it was relevant to some of the points being made in this thread. And those related back, indirectly, to points made in the original post (what the fish was, how big it was, and how close that size was the record).

I agree it's a nice catch. 

If it was a good catch, it doesn't matter how many inches or pounds. But if you do mention inches and pounds, and especially if you start making particular claims about the fish's size relative to records, you probably ought to expect somebody to comment about it.

Best way to avoid getting a thread to deteriorate into arguments about size is to post a picture of the fish and make no claims or mentions of the size. When somebody says "How big was it?", you post the picture again, again without any mention of numbers, and say "This big."

Like this: Here are a couple of stripers. Both were nice catches. The first one was _this_ big, and the second one was _this_ big:


----------



## JamesT

it must have been weighed with skycruiser's scale...

Did I just say that?:T


----------



## fallen513

Rainer Wolf said:


> I'm no striper expert, i'm sorry for acting like one at 3 in the morning. i do enjoy calling them strippers though. The fella with me in the boat(Travis) works with me, and we were jokingly talking about the boo boos we both incurred while handling her..."man, look what that stripper did to my finger..." and "if you could only see what that fat stripper did to my toe"...it actually started gossip among our female co-workers. lol
> 
> fallen513, i like that you get em on a fly rod, that's gotta be awesome, weight discrepency aside, i'll just keep it at a 30"...that being said, i'm happy to be in the 30 club with you...as it seems kinda like the 50club for musky or something


No worries at all. I'm excited for you to be able to catch them near Columbus! Do yourself a favor & keep a seamstress tape & good scale with you at all times. You don't know how many times I've kicked myself in the butt for not being able to confirm or discard my suspicions. 

And keep fishing for them! Usually they school by age, or so it would seem. So if there is one fish there that size, there should be at least another half dozen or so that size, or bigger... in the area. 
If you figure the fish weighs 10+lbs, it's anywhere from 6 years to 10 years old give or take...nearing the end of it's life, where a striped bass will live upwards of 30 years, maybe 40. That's wild!

Here's some sweet information if you like the HSBs...

http://aqua.ucdavis.edu/DatabaseRoot/pdf/300FS.PDF



About the Scioto river, it empties into the Ohio... there are quite a few 15 lb hybrid striped bass caught from the river near the mouth & I'm sure upstream a ways. The nearby dams produce large fish consistently as well. The larger river systems (Ohio) seem to support larger fish, probably because they can evade humans for longer in a more highly oxygenated environment. Plus there's lots of fat skipjack for them to eat.  

Congratulations on a great fish, a true trophy.


----------



## fallen513

JamesT said:


> it must have been weighed with skycruiser's scale...
> 
> Did I just say that?:T


LOL! Just when the thread was starting to turn around, you dirty dog.


----------



## fallen513

acklac7 said:


> I believe it was people catching them then re-stocking into the Scioto. I could very well be wrong about that though. JamesT knows more then I do.


Tell me more JamesT!


----------



## JamesT

and BTW, although I do know of the small hybrid "pond" mentioned earlier in this thread (that someone on here works at-- ironically he also posted a picture of a hybrid he caught in the scioto a while back...), I have never "heard" of people transporting fish from it to the river...


----------



## JamesT

funny Seth, I posted my post then read yours.

I grew up in the area and many years ago a friend of mine told me about this "pond" (I'm not good with acres, but I'd guess 2-3 acres). I've fished it a number of times and the hybrids are either biting well(floating rapalas work well) or there is no sign of them. I've also been there and see a bunch of dead ones on the bank. I'm not sure if there are any left as it has been a while since I've fished it. They don't reproduce, do they?


----------



## fallen513

JamesT said:


> funny Seth, I posted my post then read yours.
> 
> I grew up in the area and many years ago a friend of mine told me about this "pond" (I'm not good with acres, but I'd guess 2-3 acres). I've fished it a number of times and the hybrids are either biting well(floating rapalas work well) or there is no sign of them. I've also been there and see a bunch of dead ones on the bank. I'm not sure if there are any left as it has been a while since I've fished it. They don't reproduce, do they?


I just found out that some can reproduce, but they definitely do not reproduce in ponds & small lakes. The dead ones on the bank are typical of a smaller lake turning over. A friend's lake recently lost the remaining 6 hybrids of a total of 12 stocked 6 years ago. 6 had died over the years from being stressed while caught, the remaining 6 were in the 10-12 lb range. 




I know you can't stock fish legally into state parks & things of that nature, I wonder if rivers are the same? I know keeper limits and things like that change from body water to the next, with some rivers with no limits on size/qtz of catches.. Could you say, legally catch a fish from private property & release it in a river? It may be clear in the regulations but it's not something I'd do so I never paid any attention to it. I know plenty of folks who stock their farm ponds with large catfish caught from the rivers, which is obviously legal. 



I do know some boys who fish the Ohio river & catch hybrids, then transport them to a local 20 acre public lake, which is definitely illegal.


----------



## p'r sog

WOW! That's some pig.
---I mean some fish. Yer on yer way to being the Champion!


----------



## lordofthepunks

streamstalker said:


> That's not the point. What started as a thread about an awesome catch on that stretch of river deteriorated into another crappy fish ID/weight thread.
> 
> Should have just started another thread on hybrid vs. striper IDs rather than hijack a thread on an extremely notable local catch.


the guy said "possible scioto river recoerd?" is that not an invitation for debate. certainly does not seem to lead towards another crappy "pat a guy on the back" thread for his great catch. god forbid there is some debate on a discussion forum.


----------



## streamstalker

lordofthepunks said:


> the guy said "possible scioto river recoerd?" is that not an invitation for debate. certainly does not seem to lead towards another crappy "pat a guy on the back" thread for his great catch. god forbid there is some debate on a discussion forum.


Point to you, but check how the tone of these threads always deteriorates. 

Yeah, the OP could have worded it a bit differently: Possible Columbus Scioto Record.

I don't see anyone stepping up saying they've caught one like that downtown. The pic of a guy in a dumbass OSU hat with the skyline and the big, honking hybrid striper deserves to be one of those "pat on the back" threads. Just an awesome picture and awesome catch for that stretch of water. The Chamber of Commerce could even use a picture like that to promote the waterfront.


----------



## getitgetit

Dang on that thing is huge nice one..Theres some nice size cats in that area to..... \m/ :B


----------



## acklac7

streamstalker said:


> The Chamber of Commerce could even use a picture like that to promote the waterfront.


And promote more Hybrid Striper stockings


----------



## michael.redmon

I love fishing that part of the river, good catch.


----------



## MDBuckeye

Andrew Stoehr said:


> Yes, I understand your point. But a) I happen to think threads about fish ID, size-to-lengths ratios are actually pretty interesting, not "crappy". But of course, that's just my opinion.
> 
> b) whether broken stripes tell you what sort of fish you're handling isn't the point if the thread is entirely about saying "Way to go!" on a nice catch, but it was relevant to some of the points being made in this thread. And those related back, indirectly, to points made in the original post (what the fish was, how big it was, and how close that size was the record).
> 
> I agree it's a nice catch.
> 
> If it was a good catch, it doesn't matter how many inches or pounds. But if you do mention inches and pounds, and especially if you start making particular claims about the fish's size relative to records, you probably ought to expect somebody to comment about it.
> 
> Best way to avoid getting a thread to deteriorate into arguments about size is to post a picture of the fish and make no claims or mentions of the size. When somebody says "How big was it?", you post the picture again, again without any mention of numbers, and say "This big."
> 
> Like this: Here are a couple of stripers. Both were nice catches. The first one was _this_ big, and the second one was _this_ big:


Andrew, you caught those big boys on a long rod? That's awesome!
When I lived in Maryland we used to catch 40+" fish on med. spinning rods at one of the power plant warm water discharges. We didn't keep any of them but it wore your arms out at times.


----------



## jeffmo

1st,great fish! especially considering the location,the background made for a great pic!

2nd,i'm surprised there's not more people running "guess your weight" booths at carnivals!!!!


----------



## fallen513

Rainer, your hybrid in this thread is a beast for sure. I fished the mouth of the Scioto @ the Ohio today on a trip to a dam a bit upstream. 

We didn't catch anything except skipjack, but these pics are from the mouth area, posted here on OGF by the member that caught them a while back.

No weights posted, I would say who cares... BUT! There are a lot of fish caught right at & OVER the record every year... they're usually released pretty quickly without much hooplah. A fair amount of 15 lbrs are caught & that is sooo close to 17.65. I want to break the record! 

With your location, you could very well catch the state record & do it from an area where other anglers are not even aware they're available to target! 

Check these porkers out!


----------



## fallen513

And I should apologize, I really just wanted you to know that a lot of fish that size come out of the Scioto!


----------



## streamstalker

There would have to be some fish like that down there to get people to slog through that muck! Looks like a nice place to get a case of malaria or West Nile virus.


----------



## fallen513

Dedication.


----------



## Bubbagon

Nice of you to apologize....took you almost a year, dusted off an old thread....but you did it.
I hope guys don't think you dusted off this thread just so you go show off some fish pics. Because that would kind of take away from your apology.

I'm sure you just did it because....well, because...well...


----------



## woodswalker

hell of a fish congrats..
headin to the sciota right now..haha


----------



## fishingredhawk

Nice fish Rainer! I've seen some big ones like that weighed in at R&R Bait downtown.


----------



## fallen513

Bubbagon said:


> I'm sure you just did it because....well, because...well...



Because people post fish with false weights all the time. Sometimes they know, other times they honestly believe that's what it weighs.


I'm sorry I chose to respond to begin with.


----------



## fallen513

I don't even know the fellas in the photos, I was just showing off some more "Scioto River Records" that were recently caught.


----------



## fallen513

Has anyone caught hybrids from this section of river over the last year?


----------



## Mushijobah

Yes...nothing that big. 2008-2009 stockers.


----------



## fallen513

Those are still great fish though... 4-5 lbs? If there are good numbers of them they will provide some unbelievable fishing in the next couple years!


By stockers, I'm assuming you mean stocked to the golf course & they came out in flooding this spring?


----------



## shwookie

fallen513 said:


> I don't even know the fellas in the photos, I was just showing off some more "Scioto River Records" that were recently caught.


It should be noted, or should of been anyways, its more about _where_ on the scioto it was caught.


----------



## fallen513

I agree completely. That's a big hybrid anywhere, it's even more special that it's in a stretch of river far from the Ohio and for the most part isolated from DNR stockings. 

I hope there are more!


----------



## Mushijobah

fallen513 said:


> By stockers, I'm assuming you mean stocked to the golf course & they came out in flooding this spring?


By stockers, I mean they were stocked in Griggs/O'shaughnessy by ODNR. The bigges i've seen is approx. 18"


----------

